# Minneapolis/St. Paul



## JDP (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone in the MPLS/St. Paul area? I'm just looking for someone to do night shots with, downtown minneapolis & St. Paul, that sort of thing.


----------



## uberben (Apr 25, 2007)

I work downtown and live in coon rapids. I bring my gear with me all the time and would love to do a meet up.

~Ben


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to school in St. Paul right now at the university of saint thomas.


----------



## JDP (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome! As soon as I get my D200, I'll send you guys a PM and see if we can't get something together!


----------



## uberben (May 1, 2007)

sounds like a plan


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone still around in MPLS?


----------



## farmerj (May 17, 2009)

dead thread resurrection


----------

